# Daily Portion Blue Buffalo



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I began switching Lucy from Purina Pro Plan to Blue Buffalo three days ago, which was three days after we got her from the breeder. I've been mixing it with her Pro Plan and using it to train her with a clicker. She LOVES it and will do anything for it. It's been a lot of fun for both of us. She's getting to be lightening fast in responding to her name and touching my two fingers and sitting. My problem is that I'd read about dishing her daily portion out into a bag and not going over that. The bag for Blue Buffalo says the daily portion for a three-pound dog is between 1/8 and 1/4 cup of food===a day! She can eat that in one training. 

What should I do. I've tried to mix playing with toys into the reward along with the food but it still isn't lasting us all day. 

I've read the package a couple of times to make sure I am reading it correctly. Does this seem right to you, 1/4 cup of food ALL DAY for a 3-pound dog?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds about right to me. most people over feed their dogs, that may be why it seems like such a small amount!
Hopefully the experts will chime in and help you out soon!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Really? And I'm supposed to feed her three to four times a day out of one 1/4 cup portion? She is growing taller already!  Gosh she's so cute!!!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I cannot believe that this DOG is on my bed and I didn't know I had a foot fetish, but I am goo-goo gaa-gaa about these beautiful Havanese feet! 

These are from this morning.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

The puppies are very tiny; it's hard to fathom how little food they need. And, the downside to how good the food tastes is how much they want it (at least the ones with appetities!). I feed Blue Buffalo, and those are the portions I use. Baxter's appetite has really picked up in the past month and I'm afraid, with training, I've been overfeeding. One thing I've been doing that may help is using veggies as treats. He loves raw carrots. An advantage, along with lower calories, is how long they take to chew! Not sure if Lucy has the teeth yet, but if you cooked them she could eat a carrot or some green beans.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Diann, are you feeding Blue Buffalo Puppy? McGee was bigger than Lucy when we got him but I fed him a little less than 1/4 twice a day. Now, he is eating a little over 1/4 cup twice a day and he seems like he's not starving to death like he always acted before! I think they need a little more as puppies and once they mature then you can cut it back. Abby is four years old and she gets 1/4 cup twice a day and is maintaining her weight well.

Great pictures of Lucy lounging in bed!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, she is ADORABLE and sooooo sweet and snuggly looking!! 
thanks for the new pictures!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh my, what a cute little snuggle bug in your bed! She is precious!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd go more by how much she eats right now than what the bag says. Its important not to portion control puppies as they are growing.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Diann, are you feeding Blue Buffalo Puppy?


 Yes, Small Breed, Puppy. 



> McGee was bigger than Lucy when we got him but I fed him a little less than 1/4 twice a day. Now, he is eating a little over 1/4 cup twice a day and he seems like he's not starving to death like he always acted before! I think they need a little more as puppies and once they mature then you can cut it back. Abby is four years old and she gets 1/4 cup twice a day and is maintaining her weight well.


That makes sense to me too. As their body growth slows they'd need less food. I'll b 



> Great pictures of Lucy lounging in bed!


 Thank you. Up until the day we brought her home I couldn't imagine letting a dog on my bed and furniture...she's been there ever since she walked--eh,well--actually since she was carried into her castle last Saturday.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Diann said:


> I began switching Lucy from Purina Pro Plan to Blue Buffalo three days ago, which was three days after we got her from the breeder. I've been mixing it with her Pro Plan and using it to train her with a clicker. She LOVES it and will do anything for it. It's been a lot of fun for both of us. She's getting to be lightening fast in responding to her name and touching my two fingers and sitting. My problem is that I'd read about dishing her daily portion out into a bag and not going over that. The bag for Blue Buffalo says the daily portion for a three-pound dog is between 1/8 and 1/4 cup of food===a day! She can eat that in one training.
> 
> What should I do. I've tried to mix playing with toys into the reward along with the food but it still isn't lasting us all day.
> 
> I've read the package a couple of times to make sure I am reading it correctly. Does this seem right to you, 1/4 cup of food ALL DAY for a 3-pound dog?


 I feed both of my dogs Blue buffallo. I let them just have more than the amount. I would put out the 1/8 cup three times a day. If she doesn't eat it all save it for the next meal.


----------



## dharb (Mar 3, 2011)

The weight given in the feeding guidelines is the mature weight of the dog. So you look at the weight your dog will be when full grown, not at the weight that your puppy is right now. For example, if your dog will be 6 -10 pounds when grown and is now 1-3 months you feed 1/4 - 1/2 cup per day. Then it gives the amounts to feed as your dog gets older.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay I fed Rosie 1/4 cup 3 times a day and gradually got it down to twice a day. She only eats once a day now at 2 years old. Rosie only weighed 3 lbs at 4 months and about 5 at s months. She only weighs 9.5 now.


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

how long does a 6 pound bag of blue buffalo last a havanese puppy?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

When I was feeding Tucker just kibble, a 5# bag lasted about two months. To make sure it stayed fresh, I'd freeze the kibble in quart size freezer bags.


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Diann said:


> I began switching Lucy from Purina Pro Plan to Blue Buffalo three days ago, which was three days after we got her from the breeder. I've been mixing it with her Pro Plan and using it to train her with a clicker. She LOVES it and will do anything for it. It's been a lot of fun for both of us. She's getting to be lightening fast in responding to her name and touching my two fingers and sitting. My problem is that I'd read about dishing her daily portion out into a bag and not going over that. The bag for Blue Buffalo says the daily portion for a three-pound dog is between 1/8 and 1/4 cup of food===a day! She can eat that in one training.
> 
> What should I do. I've tried to mix playing with toys into the reward along with the food but it still isn't lasting us all day.
> 
> I've read the package a couple of times to make sure I am reading it correctly. Does this seem right to you, 1/4 cup of food ALL DAY for a 3-pound dog?


I thought the same exact thing when I was feeding Bella when I first got her. I ended up giving her 1/8 cup 3xs a day but she was still acing like she was starving, so I upped it to 1/4 cup 3xs a day some times she finished some times she did not I just gave it to her at her next feeding making sure she still had the same mount of food to eat so if she only finished half I would only add half at her next feeding. I asked my vet if she was being over fed or if she was over weight and he said she was not. She is now 19 weeks and eating 1/2 cup blue buffalo 2 times a day. I was told to expect her to start eating less as she gets older.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Many of our puppies have eaten that as long at they were here. 1/4 cup 3 times a day is plenty. It will be too rich for a few puppies and cause soft poops. We have now switched to Organix, and have had no issues at all.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

blue buffalo rocks. Lucky loves it.
He has a cup and a half a day at 12 weeks and almost 9 pounds...think it's just while he's growing so fast.


----------

